# Plasti-dip'd Rear Bumper Diffuser Area



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm real busy with college but was able to do this over last weekend. Looks much better and easy to do. Did this between 30 - 45 mins. This Cruze will be fully dipped sometime this winter or spring. Was going to add Mercedes-style Rear Diffuser but didn't like the fitment and the thought of drilling into my bumper.


Before:










First coat:










*If you notice the open spots above my exhaust pipe, to the right (above). I had too much dip which caused the dip to run (check the picture below).












Corrected it with a paper towel before it got dried.


Final:


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks nice. Was considering dipping this area on mine as well. Nice job.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job on the dip, looks good!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

I did mine as well, best thing I did for it. Looks so much cleaner with it black.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you all for the compliments - it's a simple job, just a little time consuming. The part that took the longest was actually taping up. It definitely gives a much cleaner look. All this done for roughly $10 and 30-45 minutes of my time. I'd be happy to help if you guys plan on doing this.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks good -- I have a Black car but want to make the lower panel flat black.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Looks good -- I have a Black car but want to make the lower panel flat black.


Plasti-dip is what you need then


----------

